
Salisbury cathedral clock - Vigier
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Salisbury_cathedral_clock
======
VSpike
I live near Salisbury and it's amazing how many locals don't know about this
clock. The Cathedral is well worth a visit for many reasons, but this alone is
a pretty good one.

~~~
TheOtherHobbes
The Cathedral is definitely worth a visit. So is the town.

But that whole area is fascinating. Stonehenge is a short drive North. A
slightly longer drive North gets you to Avebury.

Much closer is Amesbury, which has Blick Mead on the outskirts, with evidence
of occupation from nearly 9000 years ago.

[http://www.buckingham.ac.uk/wp-
content/uploads/2014/12/Blick...](http://www.buckingham.ac.uk/wp-
content/uploads/2014/12/Blick-Mead.pdf)

~~~
dharma1
Nice part of the world. New Forest is only a short drive away, too, and
definitely worth a visit.

------
guessmyname
It saddens me that machines like this are still functional after so many years
while modern technology is just a piece of garbage that cannot be expected to
work after five years or less. It saddens me because with my current skills I
am completely sure that whatever I try to build right now will disappear in a
couple of years and people will forget about me, I cannot even imagine Google
being alive in a century, or who knows, maybe when the AI evolves to the point
where we will have a walking/talking machine in every house named GoogleBot :D

~~~
13of40
If you think about it, most folks from that time weren't making clocks either.
They were making lots of junk that has since been burned, buried, broken, or
tossed down the out house hole. If you want to leave a legacy, you should stop
being Yorman the Web Site Developer and try being Yorman the Artist or Yorman
the Architect.

~~~
inimino
Most art and achitecture hasn't survived either.

------
triplesec
It's a little unfortunate that the best method we apparently have of dating
these clocks is by voting by panels of experts, rather than by carbon-dating
or whatever metallurgic equivalent there may be, which it appears can't be
done

------
dguaraglia
I can't believe I was there and I didn't see this. Oh well, I guess I got to
see the Chronophage a bunch of times (which, BTW, was super lame.)

~~~
pcl
What was lame about it? I hadn't heard of it before, but it sounds pretty
awesome, from the Wikipedia page
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Corpus_Clock](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Corpus_Clock))

~~~
mrob
Gold + blue LEDs is about the tackiest combination I can think of. Blue LEDs
were cool for a few years in the late 90s because they were new and high tech.
I think they lost their fashion value in 2000 with the release of the
PlayStation 2 (which had a blue power LED). By then it was obvious they were
cheap and widely available. People still using blue LEDs in 2008 were clearly
out of touch, and in 2016 the only way they can possibly be cool is if they're
obviously ironic, which the Corpus Clock LEDs aren't.

~~~
Camillo
Blue LEDs are the worst. They are the most annoying of LEDs, in part because
of their ridiculous brightness, in part because blue light just disturbs sleep
more for biological reasons. If I have a device with blue LEDs in my bedroom,
it gets masking tape.

~~~
dguaraglia
Yeah, I ordered a bunch of extensions cords from Amazon and they came with an
extremely bright blue LED embedded in the on/off switch. Needless to say, I
was no happy bunny the first night when I went to sleep with two of those in
the room.

